# 70's MIJ Tele copy



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

__





Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Interesting...


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice attempt at a replacement ashtray lol. $350 it would probably clean up real well though.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

*I came across one of these a while back and tried to do some research. I didn't find much , but here is what i have.

Dana*– CAN market, 70s, ARC Musical Instruments, Ahed Co.

Ahed is a Canadian company that imported these from japan. They also made some amps The 5 piece neck reminds me of my 72 Greco Strat, but I cannot find any info on where the Dana was made, but I think it could be Teisco. If you look up Teisco telecaster you'll see the same toggle switch and knobs. Teisco/National/ etc..... 

Here's a National...


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Reminds me of the Lero's i've seen from time to time as well.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

My first electric was a Dana SG copy.


----------



## Rhyswatsonto (Dec 6, 2020)

Are these supposed to be actually good? Or just a crappy knock off that’s very old and probably falling apart?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

It's now on kijiji for $390, listed from three different cities, Cambridge, Ancaster and London.
I'd respond to the FB ad in the OP @$350 if one's considering it.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Rhyswatsonto said:


> Are these supposed to be actually good? Or just a crappy knock off that’s very old and probably falling apart?


Some are actually quite good. This one is probably more mediocre in terms of quality but still quite robust. The interest is more of a nostalgic one for us old farts who cut our guitar playing teeth back in the 70's, it's typical of the guitars a lot of us started on.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

GuitarT said:


> The interest is more of a nostalgic one for us old farts who cut our guitar playing teeth back in the 70's, it's typical of the guitars a lot of us started on.


Exactly!

Still looking for that mid 70`s Tele bass that I was playing when I was 13-14...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Frenchy99 said:


> when I was 13-14


Pretty thick mustache for a 14 yr old.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Still looking for that mid 70`s Tele bass that I was playing when I was 13-14...
> 
> View attachment 341562


The drummer has that "get away from my girlfriend" look on his face.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Pretty thick mustache for a 14 yr old.


Very hairy in the family...

In University, everyone thought I was the teacher in the very first class since had such a thick beard...


----------

